# Mahindra 1526 Gear Shift Slipping



## Mahindra Fan (Dec 15, 2018)

I've had this tractor get stuck in gear twice now and last time it was an easy fix, just using a crescent wrench to place the linkage back in line. However, I can see why this keeps happening. The gear shift is sloppy and full of play. Attached are photos showing how close the linkage is to slipping out again. Is there a way to tighten this up? Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are two glitches with that linkage design: The steel is too soft so the gates round off the corners if the linkage is not kept lubed with a dry lube, then the gate jumps because it does not fully engage. The round shaft inside the gate gets dry of lubrication and no longer slides easily, so it does not pop right into the correct alignment so only one gate is engaged. It binds and the components slip past the gate.

The easiest solution is to lube the sliding shaft so it slides from side to side without binding. This requires a dry lube like the molly lube used on snowmobile clutches to be liberally sprayed on the round shaft that slides from side to side, and that shaft worked until the lube penetrates everywhere. Then let the lube fully dry before using. Shift slowly and deliberately as you feel the linkage engage fully.

Your gate does not look that badly worn, just dry of lubrication. Do not use oil as that attracts dirt and exacerbates the problem. 

If the lube does not correct the problem, it will be necessary to either replace the gate assembly or take it to a machine shop and have it plasma sprayed with a hard steel alloy and then machined to tighten it up so the linkage no longer can slip past the dogs. Lubrication will still be necessary to avoid a repeat of the failure.

I prefer the machine shop approach, as it corrects the low quality steel problem permanently.

This issue is not unique to Mahindra, but common on any tractor with shift linkage outside of the transmission.


----------



## Mahindra Fan (Dec 15, 2018)

Thank you, I will definitely try the lubrication first. I am going to have to be more careful when shifting as well since it doesn't take much for it to mess up.


----------

